# Mail Drops in Barcelona?



## FogCityNative (Dec 23, 2009)

Anyone know if there are companies in Barcelona that rent private post office boxes. 

Here in US, we have companies like Mail Boxes Etc. and Postal Annex that will rent a private box with a local street address. 

For example:

Mr. My Name
123 Main Street PMB 3456
Anytown, ST 12345

Not connected with the US Postal Service or local postal service PO boxes, these are private companies, although the user must register with the US Postal Service.

The Mail Drops collect inbound mail, sign for packages, then either hold it all for pickup or forward it to another destination (for a fee of course).

Any ideas if such services exist in Barcelona?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

FogCityNative said:


> Anyone know if there are companies in Barcelona that rent private post office boxes.
> 
> Here in US, we have companies like Mail Boxes Etc. and Postal Annex that will rent a private box with a local street address.
> 
> ...



We have a Mail Boxes Etc. in our town, so I'd be surprised if there aren't any in Barcelona.

You can rent a mail box at the correos (post office).

There was a thread about that recently.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

FogCityNative said:


> Anyone know if there are companies in Barcelona that rent private post office boxes.
> 
> Here in US, we have companies like Mail Boxes Etc. and Postal Annex that will rent a private box with a local street address.
> 
> ...



Barcelona is not only one of the most expensive in Europe (apparently?) but its also one of the most modern. So I doubt you'll have any problems


Jo xxx


----------

